
Google Lens is coming to Image search results - sharmi
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/24/google-lens-images-web-results/
======
sharmi
Interesting highlight: Google is trying to become Pinterest

\-- There will also be tags on each image result, indicating if it's a product
that you can buy. If it is, Google will also pull information like price and
store name in a card for each item. You can also create Collections of
pictures you've found, and Google will recommend that you set them up too.
Then, when you search again for something similar, the system will remind you
that you have an existing collection that you might want to add to or revisit.

\-- On Google Images results, a new Lens button will appear at the bottom of
each picture. Tapping on that will show you what it thinks are interesting
parts of each photo, and show you similar products.

Other highlights

\-- \-- Featured Videos will show animated previews of relevant results within
the feed. Say you're looking for the Eiffel Tower, for example, and Google
knows there's a really good, high-quality video featuring attractions in
France. The system can pick out just the footage on the tower itself, leaving
out other bits like the Arc de Triomphe, for instance.

\-- Starting today, AMP Stories will also be more deeply integrated in the
results, and show up near the top of the page.

\--Google also overhauled the ranking algorithm on Image results to take into
consideration not just the quality and relevance of the picture itself, but
also of the page where the photo lives.

